# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Spring Lizards???

## Froggiemom

Well I remember going fishing about a decade ago and my husband was begging for spring lizards. Which I didn't know anything about. He got a little bucket of them at the bait shop. Then he took one out and it was the cutest little thing I had every seen! It looked like a little dog face! Then he hooked it and through it out into the water! I was so mad!!! I then dumped over the bucket they were in and they all escaped.  :Big Applause: 
He thought he had done it hahhahahha  :Big Grin: 

Well I was just thinking about them and was wondering what they are really called. I haven't seen any in years. I'd sure like to have one of those cuties.

Does anyone know anything about them?

----------


## scribbles

They are salamanders in the genus Desmognathus.

----------


## Froggiemom

I understand that, but is the given name of them? I have been looking at salamanders and haven't seen one that looks the same as the spring lizard I remember.

----------


## Kurt

Tiger salamanders are often used as bait. He is a picture of an adult barred tiger salamander, _Ambystoma mavortium mavortium_.

----------


## Froggiemom

He is so cute, but the one I remember is dark brown and the eyes didn't stick out from the head. They looked seriously like little puppy faces. So cute.

----------


## Tom

I have heard that people used to use small Hellbenders

----------


## Kurt

Well there are several types of tiger salamander and there is a salamander called a mudpuppy, _Necturus maculosus_.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Spring Lizard is a generic slang term used for just about any salamander used as fishing bait, especially in the South Eastern United States.

Just another reason to use scientific names rather than common names or local dialect.

----------


## Froggiemom

Awh well that would make sense. They could all be spring lizards! Well shoot! lol
I guess I will have to keep looking at pics to find the right one. 
Thanks to everyone for the help.  :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Scribbles may be on to something - they could well be _Desmognathus_ - those are common in that part of the country.  Have a look here FroggieMom, there are many different kinds: Caudata.org - Member Galleries - Desmognathus

----------


## Froggiemom

Thanks for the list! I am going to look over the pics and see if I can find the one I am speaking of. 
I will let you know if I find it. 

Thanks again !

----------

